# Satellite Acquisition Problems



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

I have a Garmin 76Cx handheld that in the last two weeks has not been able to acquire any satellites. I have never had this problem before. Has anyone had this issue before? Also does anyone know where I could take it to get it repaired if it needs to be? I live in Farmington Hills but do most of my fishing on LSC so I am in that genereal area a lot too.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

and have never had that problem.

Best thing to do is call the Garmin tech support and speak with them. How old is your unit (still under warranty)? Where did you purchase it?

FROM GARMIN: 

Question: Why won't my unit acquire satellites?

Answer: There are a several different factors that can cause a GPS unit to not acquire satellites:

If your unit is indoors, it may not acquire satellites.
If your unit is trying to acquire satellites for the first time, it is normal for it to take a while to establish its initial position.
If you have just finished updating the software in your unit or you have performed a master reset, your unit may take longer than normal to acquire.
If your unit has traveled a long distance while turned off or not tracking your travel, it may take a longer period of time to acquire. 
If your unit has not been used for an extended period of time, it may take a longer period of time to acquire.
If your vehicle has a protective coating on its windshield or electronic devices which interfere with the unit receiving signal, you may need an external antenna.
If your unit is not acquiring satellites, it is recommended that you place the unit in a stationary position where it has a clear view of the sky. In some cases it may be necessary to take the unit outside of your vehicle as certain vehicles inhibit the unit from acquiring satellites. As the unit receives signal from the satellites, it will begin to lock on to them individually until it has acquired enough information to establish your position.

If your unit is still having trouble acquiring satellites, please ensure that it has the latest version of operating software. You can do this using our WebUpdater program.

Contact Garmin Support

Steve


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

Thanks Steve. I will try giving them a call.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Don't* do it on a *Monday* and be prepared to wait 15-20 minutes.

Steve


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

Thanks for everyone's help. I called the help line and got right through. Of course they suggest I go to their website and get the most updated software. But he had me reset the unit by holding the zoom out button down while I powered it up and it worked fine after that.


----------



## Fishstory (Sep 23, 2008)

Make sure you have the latest software too. They update from time to time.


----------

